# Da RiceBox (b12)



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

It's basically stock with a ghetto intake, and aftermarket tach. I'm looking for some used 15" old-skool 5-point star wheels and tires. Then it will look great  



















Autocrossing before then new paint


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice to see some vintage Sentras still tearing it up! Gotta respect the mighty E16i!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

HELP!!! Why is


----------

